# Fast Shutter Speed



## laynea24 (Jul 1, 2012)

Post your favorite photos that you used a fast shutter speed to capture! 




Shot at 1/4000 or 1/3200.. Can't quite remember. Bounced speedlite off the ceiling. Can't wait to see everyone else's! Hope there isn't already a thread for this theme.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 1, 2012)

Max shutter speed 1/8000s.  B.I.F.  (BEE in flight)


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## IByte (Jul 1, 2012)

kundalini said:
			
		

> Max shutter speed 1/8000s.  B.I.F.  (BEE in flight)



Lol great bee's ass K.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 1, 2012)

IByte said:


> Lol great bee's ass K.


Does this pose make my butt look fat?


----------



## IByte (Jul 1, 2012)

kundalini said:
			
		

> Does this pose make my butt look fat?



As far as the eye can see.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 1, 2012)

I haven't found the original files yet and this jpeg has the EXIF data stripped, but I think the shutter speed is around 1/2000s


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ooh... I like that one!


----------

